# Kenmore washer won't drain



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello All,

I have an older Kenmore Heavy Duty 80 Series washer (110.82980120) that will no longer drain. It goes through the wash cycle, but just sits for hours when it hits the drain cycle. If I go to the spin cycle, it will spin but again stalls when it hits the drain cycle.

I pulled the output hose, and it does drain by gravity. The hose is free and clear, and the output does not seem to be blocked/clogged.

What are the possible causes of this? Is it a doable repair for a semi-handy person such as myself?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Check and see if the washer will spin when it is empty.

If it will spin then the motor is good and the pump will have to be replace.

The motor reverses to drain the washer and spin.

The part number for the pump is 3349322.

Here is a good place to get appliance parts.


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out and get back with the details.


----------



## olatutu (Oct 17, 2010)

i just purchased a kenmore portable dishwasher from an auction at my job. i just tried to run it and it is not draining. totally clueless as to why


----------



## baja (Mar 21, 2021)

diggitydog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have an older Kenmore Heavy Duty 80 Series washer (110.82980120) that will no longer drain. It goes through the wash cycle, but just sits for hours when it hits the drain cycle. If I go to the spin cycle, it will spin but again stalls when it hits the drain cycle.
> 
> ...


Sounds like its a timer is with me . If nothing happens when its it drain cycle { such as the pump dont come on } i would definately say its the timer . Good luck


----------

